# Carte étudiant



## futurswitcher (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce que vous savez à partir de quel âge on peut obtenir une carte étudiant.
Parce qu'elle est apparemment necessaire pour l'apple store éducation.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Gregg (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour a toi , 

Apprends a lire ce qu'il y a marqué sur l'apple Store stp


----------



## ibox (2 Février 2005)

J'ai plusieurs fois commandé sur l'apple store éducation et o m'a jamais demandé ma carte d'étudiant. pourtant je le suis encore


----------



## Gregg (2 Février 2005)

Tu peux avoir une carte international d'étudiant dont j'ai oublié le nom qui te donne -10 % ...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Ma mère me demande jusqu'à quel âge ?  Et si ça marche pour les universités du 3e âge ? 
Nan je plaisante, elle bosse encore (et sur mac)


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez à partir de quel âge on peut obtenir une carte étudiant.
> Parce qu'elle est apparemment necessaire pour l'apple store éducation.
> Merci à tous.



on est etudiant qd on fait des etudes superieures (donc post bac)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Est-ce que vous savez à partir de quel âge on peut obtenir une carte étudiant.
> Parce qu'elle est apparemment necessaire pour l'apple store éducation.
> Merci à tous.



passe ton bac d'abord


----------



## Zyrol (2 Février 2005)

[OUPS]   désolé....


----------



## Zyrol (2 Février 2005)

A priori on a une carte d'étudiant quand on est .....  etudiant !!!
Il suffit de s'inscrire en fac ou dans les ecoles supérieures et pour ça il faut souvent le bac !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2005)

Echo ...Echo ...Echo ...Echo ...Echo ...Echo ...


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Faut l'bac ...Faut l'bac ...Faut l'bac ...Faut l'bac ...Faut l'bac ...Faut l'bac ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Pour les logiciels, type microsoft adobe une attestation du collège/lycée/fac suffisent mais là c'est autre chose. Apple est intéressé à ce que les étudiants switchent définitivement et acquièrent des reflexes professionnels sur mac. Ce n'est pas une opération humanitaire pour les potaches...


----------



## superpasteque (2 Février 2005)

Je suis étudiant , j'ai commandé sur le store éducation et on ne m'a jamais demander de carte détudiant, j'ai commandé par telephone et le vendeur ne m'a pas demandé.... OU cherche un amis étudiant! des gens qui ont le bac ca se trouve encore


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux avoir une carte international d'étudiant dont j'ai oublié le nom qui te donne -10 % ...


carte ISIC, on peut se la procurer au CROUS ou à l'UNEF


----------



## Gabi (2 Février 2005)

J'ai mon bac.
J'ai une table bancale.

C'est super pratique un bac.
Ca m'a permis de caler le pied de ma table.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2005)

et moi, je l'ai aussi, mais depuis trop longtemps, j'ai plus ma carte, ni les reducs qui vont avec ...


----------



## dool (3 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous savez à partir de quel âge on peut obtenir une carte étudiant.



OUH PINAISE que c'est bon un grand éclat de rire quand on a la tete dans le toufion au petit matin...
Désolée mais là j'ai pas pu le contenir


----------

